# Taurus Judge 410 problem



## skyhooks

I just bought and cleaned a new "Judge". I chambered winchester 410 000 buckshot and the cartridge did not fit. What is going wrong? Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## big dutchman

i had a 410 derringer for awhile. it would except the 45 long colt rounds and the 410 2.5" shells, NOT the 3" shells. could this be your problem?


----------



## skyhooks

Thanks Dutch.

That is the problem. I had 3 inchers. I looked at the specs and it does use 2.5. That is what I get from buying froma woman salesman. Oops, I had better not say that!


----------



## big dutchman

have you put rounds through it yet? i am curious to see how it works. i had a 410 derringer, but it hurt to shoot since there wasn't much grip to hang onto. i wouldn't mind a slightly larger 410 pistol especially as a revolver.


----------



## Sigma_6

Hey dont know if y'all know this or not but I think Taurus just released a Judge for the Three inchers. Just thought I'd share what I read. Later....Sigma_6 out


----------



## skyhooks

Sigma,

I talked to a gun shop owner who saids the 3 inchers wern't out until the end of the year. He saids he is having trouble getting the regualr ones. Who knows? I am happy with what I have!


----------



## Sigma_6

Glad You're happy with it. Post up and let us know how it shoots. I've been thinking about one for the wife as I work 3rd shift. thanks.....Sigma_6 out:smt033


----------



## big dutchman

just out of the blue.....is it legal for a guy to manufacture a replacement barrel for one of his handguns? i know you can buy new barrels, but i want to know if it's legal to make your own without a 'permit' or 'lisc'. just curious...


----------



## MonkeyWrench

big dutchman said:


> have you put rounds through it yet? i am curious to see how it works. i had a 410 derringer, but it hurt to shoot since there wasn't much grip to hang onto. i wouldn't mind a slightly larger 410 pistol especially as a revolver.


 - I just got one for my birthday, 6.5" barrel, shot it same day, only the .45lc's, absolutely love it! Will try to post again when i put some .410's thru it.


----------



## gwpercle

skyhooks said:


> Thanks Dutch.
> 
> That is the problem. I had 3 inchers. I looked at the specs and it does use 2.5. That is what I get from buying froma woman salesman. Oops, I had better not say that!


Believing what women tell you can get you in a lot of trouble...trust me !

Read the specifications for yourself....they don't lie...usually !
Gary


----------

